# Telecom/Datacom tools



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

We already have the "whats in your tool bag" and "tool bag photos" threads. So how about a "Telecom/Datacom tool" thread. What do you use for Telecom/Datacom work. 

I personally just got a new bag for my Telecom/Datacom tools today, so here it is.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Cool! Marking my spot for pics within the next day or so - my data bags are @ the shop right now.

~Matt


----------



## chrislovo (Feb 23, 2009)

What's in the red tube below your probe?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

chrislovo said:


> What's in the red tube below your probe?


 
Wire marking numbers.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

all i do is data/tele

tool belt









whats in the tool belt










and the tool bag


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Corded iron:blink: Don't like butane???


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Corded iron:blink: Don't like butane???


i have a butane one as well, but i like that corded one. i also have a powerbox/radio. so i plug into that. this is only my telco tools. i also have all my mechanics stuff.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

in my data com bag i got ideal coax tools, paladin cat5e punchdown tool, ideal banjo, little buttie buttset, a progressive tone generator and a paladin tools RJ45/RJ11 crimper tool

does anybody here like paladin tools? i think there the best for datacom


----------



## chrislovo (Feb 23, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> Wire marking numbers.



OIC! 

I use a sharpie for that


----------



## chrislovo (Feb 23, 2009)

*My bag*

Here it is... I didn't include the misc pile of faceplates and mud rings that are in the center of my bag. The pouches contain tiny patch cables and line cords, adapters, and jacks, respectively from smallest to largest.


----------



## chrislovo (Feb 23, 2009)

Oops... I found a couple of step-drill bits in the side pocket  Perfect for drilling through metal headers


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

76nemo said:


> Corded iron:blink: Don't like butane???


 i actually use the corded iron with a tiny tip (25 watt) for 4 port tell-lab and charles bridges, bridge racks ,spot repairs on p.c boards, D4 channel bank dumb cards etc.... relative to comm:batman:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i got an idea. i think im going to buy another 12 pocket klein tool tote for my telcom/data tools. you and your tools bag pics!!!:jester:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i got an idea. i think im going to buy another 12 pocket klein tool tote for my telcom/data tools. you and your tools bag pics!!!:jester:


all i have is telecom... and a nice tool chest


----------



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

Can I post a picture of the inside of my van? All I do is low-vo and it's full of tools


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> in my data com bag i got ideal coax tools, paladin cat5e punchdown tool, ideal banjo, little buttie buttset, a progressive tone generator and a paladin tools RJ45/RJ11 crimper tool
> 
> does anybody here like paladin tools? i think there the best for datacom


Ever use any Harris or Jonard tools?


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> Ever use any Harris or Jonard tools?


The punchdown tool I have is Harris. I wouldn't trade it for any other punchdown tool in the world, they are great quality tools.


----------



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

I constantly swap tools between my belt and a toolcase.

This gave me a good opportunity to clean all the junk out of both and also notice that I am missing my side cutters and needlenose!

No the drivers are not rubber grip, I don't do electrical. Next set will be some nice Kleins.

Not pictured, my category wire test tools. I cleaned them up last week


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Is that a CATV signal level meter I see in your first pic?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Ever use any Harris or Jonard tools?


i used to have a harris punchdown tool. i got it at home depot and i traded it in for the paladin tool. the blade went dull so isntead of buying a new blade i bought a whole new punchdown tool  the harris tool didnt work right i guess. the low torque was too low


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i would like to purchase some network and coaxal cable test equipment. what should i get? i wire networks, telephone and cable. i also do cameras sometime. the way i test is turn it on if it works its good i dont have any test equipment for that stuff


----------



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> Is that a CATV signal level meter I see in your first pic?


Yes. It comes in very handy for showing clients that it's a Rogers/Cogeco problem and not a problem with my wiring.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i used to have a harris punchdown tool. i got it at home depot and i traded it in for the paladin tool. the blade went dull so isntead of buying a new blade i bought a whole new punchdown tool  the harris tool didnt work right i guess. the low torque was too low


 
I usually buy at Graybar and have never had any problems with either brand. I use the Harris punch down tool all the time and have never had any problems with it.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I usually buy at Graybar and have never had any problems with either brand. I use the Harris punch down tool all the time and have never had any problems with it.


paladin tools are very high quality. i like them a lot  i only buy good tools even if i hardly use them. buying cheap tools makes me mad


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

This tester from Ideal works pretty well: http://www.idealindustries.ca/produ...&l1=testers&l2=testers_twisted_pair&l3=33-856

And a butt-set like pictured in this link (good deal for all those tools BTW):
http://cgi.ebay.ca/HARRIS-TS21-BUTT...14&_trkparms=72:1215|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

And a tone generator like a Tempo 77HP tone and probe set


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

GregS said:


> Yes. It comes in very handy for showing clients that it's a Rogers/Cogeco problem and not a problem with my wiring.


 
Where did you get it and how much was it? I have an old comsonics signal level meter and I want to get a new one. Does it do digital?:thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> paladin tools are very high quality. i like them a lot  i only buy good tools even if i hardly use them. buying cheap tools makes me mad


 
Well a few years back Paladin wasn't what it is today. Are you familiar with their "Data Shark" line. Their line has been better since Greenlee took them over I will say. I only buy quality tools myself and I have nothing but good to say about 96% of the tools I have. Every brand has a few klunkers.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i love fluke for meters and butt sets. tempo for my tone and probe. 

I have had paladin, now its ideal. i like the way the blades work. I also love the ratcheting crimper. when im doing a panel of 500+ cables, that ratcheting is very nice to have.


----------



## chrislovo (Feb 23, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i would like to purchase some network and coaxal cable test equipment. what should i get? i wire networks, telephone and cable. i also do cameras sometime. the way i test is turn it on if it works its good i dont have any test equipment for that stuff



If you've got the luxury of time - which it seems that you may if you don't have any test equipment yet (if not, I apologize for leaping to conclusions) - then I'd suggest bidding on Ebay. You can find a cheap, decent, tester to ensure that you don't have any shorted/cut pairs for as little as $5. In fact, here's one that's listed for a penny: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/RJ45-RJ11-Mini-Cat5-LAN-Network-Cable-Tester-with-9-LED_W0QQitemZ370165895964QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCOMP_EN_Cables_Connectors?hash=item370165895964&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A15|39%3A1|240%3A1318

Not sure if you've got a phone line hooked up correctly? Get a $5 phone from the dollar store/Walmart and plug it into the jack. Don't have a jack there yet? Punch a pair onto an RJ11 jack, plug your phone in, and "strip and splce." A butt set is crucial (and always a hit with the ladies), but in a pinch, there's a way around that. 

Having a decent tester is great, and something that you need to have, if nothing else, to email pretty documents to your customers that you've done your job right. But if you're only doing low voltage from time to time, you don't need to spend a lot of money. :jester:


Oh, one last thought - Buy a punch down tool! Even if you only invest $5 in the "splice stick" that shoves the untwisted pairs into a 110 block, its better than using your tiniest flat-head screwdriver! Several decent impact punch down tools have been mentioned here; Harris, Ideal, Fluke, all make them, trust me, they'll save everybody headaches down the line :thumbsup:


----------



## chrislovo (Feb 23, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> This tester from Ideal works pretty well: http://www.idealindustries.ca/produ...&l1=testers&l2=testers_twisted_pair&l3=33-856


How does this do on batteries?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

chrislovo said:


> If you've got the luxury of time - which it seems that you may if you don't have any test equipment yet (if not, I apologize for leaping to conclusions) - then I'd suggest bidding on Ebay. You can find a cheap, decent, tester to ensure that you don't have any shorted/cut pairs for as little as $5. In fact, here's one that's listed for a penny:
> 
> Oh, one last thought - Buy a punch down tool! Even if you only invest $5 in the "splice stick" that shoves the untwisted pairs into a 110 block, its better than using your tiniest flat-head screwdriver! Several decent impact punch down tools have been mentioned here; Harris, Ideal, Fluke, all make them, trust me, they'll save everybody headaches down the line :thumbsup:


 
Give the guy a little more credit than that he isn't a DIYer, if you actually read his post he said he wore out a Harris punchdown and has moved on to Palidin.


----------



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

It's made by Logenex in Brampton and distributed through ADI and Positive.

It does analogue, you can tune the channels in, or give it s specific frequency. You can also listen to the channels for static. Pretty neat. 

But I've had more than one ocassion when the reception inside the house is garbage. So I measure at the set, pull the demarc appart and measure there, and yup, sh!t signal at both spots.. "Call Rogers and tell them you are only getting 4dB in at the demarc"




cdnelectrician said:


> Where did you get it and how much was it? I have an old comsonics signal level meter and I want to get a new one. Does it do digital?:thumbsup:


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I normally just carry the regularly used tools and butt set in the small Klein lineman’s bag and the rest usually stay in the truck until needed.











I use the TestUm Lanscaper 750 for mapping data, telecom and CATV jacks and for testing jack configuration, cable length, etc…














This is a line powered Satellite Seeker digital signal locator/strength meter that I have.


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> paladin tools are very high quality. i like them a lot  i only buy good tools even if i hardly use them. buying cheap tools makes me mad


I use this PC 1570 tester made by paladin for checking all types of cables very handy. I use it for checking RS232 cables vs Null modem for PLC programming. Special cable pin-outs and faulty network cables. We make up ribbon cables and cat 5 cross over cables so this device is perfect for testing them. 













> _Originally Posted by *chrislovo*  _
> _If you've got the luxury of time - which it seems that you may if you don't have any test equipment yet (if not, I apologize for leaping to conclusions) - then I'd suggest bidding on Ebay. You can find a cheap, decent, tester to ensure that you don't have any shorted/cut pairs for as little as $5. In fact, here's one that's listed for a penny: _


Chrislovo Electriciantalk.com's official promoter of_ eBa__y_ 
__


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

p_logix said:


> I use this PC 1570 tester made by paladin for checking all types of cables very handy. I use it for checking RS232 cables vs Null modem for PLC programming. Special cable pin-outs and faulty network cables. We make up ribbon cables and cat 5 cross over cables so this device is perfect for testing them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have to make a lot of cables and i love that tool. best investment ever!!!


----------



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

chrislovo said:


> How does this do on batteries?


It's the same tester I see OEM'ed from several companies. I have a couple of the Test-Um branded versions. I change the 9 volt in it every year.


----------



## chrislovo (Feb 23, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> Give the guy a little more credit than that he isn't a DIYer, if you actually read his post he said he wore out a Harris punchdown and has moved on to Palidin.



You're right. My bad, electricalperson.

I guess that I started going off on a rant there


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

chrislovo said:


> You're right. My bad, electricalperson.
> 
> I guess that I started going off on a rant there


its alright  i do agree ebay is a good place to start looking for things. i bought a couple testers and tools from ebay for a good price. got a burndy y39 hypress with 9 different dies for 200 bucks:thumbsup:


----------

